# Looking to possibly end up adopting!



## RyanTheKing (Feb 9, 2021)

(closed up)


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

You can Google "pet rat breeders near me" and hopefully you should get a breeder from that.


----------



## RyanTheKing (Feb 9, 2021)

_dizzy_ said:


> You can Google "pet rat breeders near me" and hopefully you should get a breeder from that.


Mostly just feeder rats was what I got, are those ok to get? Sorry if thats a dumb question!


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Most feeder breeders don't breed for health or personality. They also usually don't give them proper handling and may not treat mites and lice. To buy from a feeder breeder you are supporting this type of business practice. It's a gamble on if your going to get a healthy rat or not. It's a gamble on if your going to get a rat with aggression issues or not.


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hey,
I would look into some rescues first, there are so many rats in need of forever homes. If you get from an animal shelter rats are often in top health because they are checked by vets prior to adoption. You can also often find some great rescue rats on Craigslist ads, Facebook, and some other selling sights but there is little to no health guarantee. If you cannot find any rescues in your area I would look for a reputable breeder near you (someone who responsible and ethically breeds rats). Many breeders have websites or Facebook pages and somewhere to contact them. Here are some questions to ask a breeder to make sure they are legit and in fact reputable breeders: *


the Rat Report


*. If you can visit the breeding facility that would be great, but if not you can ask for photos of the cages (this is what I did) they use for weaning mothers, males, pregnant mothers, baby rats, etc. the more you know the better. What bedding do they use? What do they feed their rats? How much time is given outside of the cage? How often are they taken to the vet? I wouldn't recommend getting from the feeder bins, these rats are bred as food and not as pets. These rats often have behavioral and other health problems because the breeders do not care. The way they see it, the rats will be killed in a few month's time. They are not breeding for health and temperament they are breeding for quantity. Rats being mass-produced like this are often kept in cramped cages and the females are repeatedly bred with no break. NOT ALL feeder rats are bred like this but unfortunately, the majority are and it is pretty hard to determine if they are being bred ethically or not. I love that you want rats! They are brilliant pets for many people and I believe you will love them very much. Make sure you do your RESEARCH (it sounds like you are) I researched for 1-2 years before getting rats. Make sure you have enough money for vet visits, (save $20 a month in a vet fund it really helps). I found a few breeders and rescues in Colorado:
*








SMOL BEANS Rat Rescue of Colorado - Rehab, Rescue, Rehome


SMOL BEANS Rat Rescue of Colorado - Rehab, Rescue, Rehome, Lakewood, Colorado. 1,142 likes · 10 talking about this · 11 were here. We are a Rat Rescue here in Colorado with locations in Denver and...




www.facebook.com




*Breeder directory:
*








Breeder Directory


Alabama - Arizona - Arkansas - California - Colorado - Connecticut - Delaware - Florida - Georgia - Hawaii - Idaho - Illinois - Indiana - Iowa - Kansas - Kentucky - Louisiana - Maine - Maryland -...



iowalittlepawsrattery.weebly.com




*
-Good luck, Vividdonut12

*Edit 
I forgot to mention pet stores, I know that many people do get their rats from a pet store but I cannot recommend them. If you really looked into where they get their animals (do they breed them themselves? Do they come from pet mills? etc.) and you approve and feel comfortable with it then you can decide if you want to buy from that pet store. I would also just like to put it out there that ALL of the pets you see in chain pet stores (Petsmart, Petsuppliesplus, Petco, etc.) as if now, 2021, are coming from pet mills. Overall, I would avoid pet stores, it is often too risky and often hard to determine their intentions.


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

IMO you really should look into a proper breeder. Feeder rats and rats from pet stores are unpredictable at best with health and temperament.


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Rescues are a good idea. NOT petshops my girl from there is preg.


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

As others have said, Breeders or shelters are the best! You can also check Craigslist, sometimes people just want to get rid of their rats so they give them away with the cage and supplies.


----------

